# Schattenspender am Teich



## abyss (1. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche dringend ein paar Pflanzentips bevor es wieder zu warm im Teich wird...

der Teich...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4148

ich suche Pflanzen die ich entweder direkt an den Teich pflanzen kann oder einen Baum der in ca. 3m entfernung zum Teich steht.

Ziel ist die Wassertemperatur unter 30°C zu halten, bis jetzt scheint die Sonne ca. 12h direkt auf den Teich. Ich bräuchte Eure Ideen, jetzt....

liebe Grüße Sascha


----------



## Conny (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Sascha,

schön mal wieder etwas von Dir und Deinem Teich zu lesen 

Das Problem mit einem Baum wird wohl sein, dass es lange dauert bis er richtig Schatten spendet   Hast du schon mal daran gedacht für die Übergangszeit Sonnensegel zu spannen?


----------



## abyss (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Conny,

ja es wird Frühling und Zeit sich um das Tümpelchen zu kümmern, deshalb bin ich mal wieder hier.
Ein Sonnensegel zu spannen habe ich mir schon überlegt, doch ich würde es lieber mit Pflanzen verschatten, vielleicht währe Chinaschilf, __ Pampasgras oder Bambus eine Alternative...bevor ein Baum groß genug ist.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Olli.P (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hi Sascha,


ich würde da dann auch eher ein Sonnensegel spannen 


Als alternative, würde mir nur 'ne Eiswürfelmaschine einfallen...    

Nee, Spaß beiseite, nimm ein Sonnensegel, da hast du sofort Schatten

Und du kannst dir in Ruhe überlegen was für einen Baum du pflanzen willst, aber hierbei musst du dann auch wieder an das Laub denken was in den Teich fallen kann..... 

Also: Sonnesegel; Schatten JA, Laub im Teich NEIN


----------



## Conny (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Sascha,

mit entsprechenden Rhizomsperren kann man sicher alle 3 Sorten an den Teich pflanzen und sie sehen auch nett aus. Aber wieder das gleiche Problem: sie brauchen Zeit zu wachsen! Und soo hoch werden sie alle 3 nicht.
In welcher Richtung liegt denn Süden?
Hast Du denn im Teich genügend Pflanzen? Schwimmblattpflanzen z.B.?


----------



## abyss (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Also erst Sonnensegel als "ERSTE HILFE" und dan mal schauen was man pflanzen kann...was kann man noch gegen hohe Temperaturen im Teich tun, z.B die Filterpumpe nur Nachts laufen lassen?
 @ conny
die Mauer liegt im Norden, also genau auf dem gegenüberliegenden Wall ist Süden und ich denke das die Gräser erst mal reichen würden und es können auch keine Blätter in den Teich fallen

Gruß  Sascha


----------



## jora (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Sascha,

ich habe bei mir das gleiche Problem. Fast den ganzen Tag scheint die Sonne auf meinen Teich. Bin auch am überlegen bzgl. Beschattung für den Sommer.  

Einen Baum habe ich aufgrund des Laubes verworfen. Außerdem würde es viele Jahre dauern, bis dieser die richtige Größe hat. :evil 

Kurzfristig werde ich wohl ein Sonnensegel nehmen. 
Zusätzlich überlege ich auch Bambus zu pflanzen. Hier dann jedoch nur eine horstbildende Art, da ich dann die Wurzelsperre spare und ich mir keine Gedanken um meine Teichfolie machen muss.  

Bin gespannt, ob hier noch andere Möglichkeiten genannt werden.
Bitte halt uns (und vorallem mich) auf dem laufenden, für welche Lösung du dich entscheidest.


----------



## Plätscher (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Jörg,

auch bei horstbildende Bambussorten muß du am Teich eine Wurzelsperre einbauen. Denn es kann immer Ausreisser geben. Im Garten kein Problem, rupfen und fertig aber am Teich merkst du es erst wenn es zu spät ist.

Hallo Sascha,

Als schnelle Lösung ist Chinaschilf in einem großen unten gelöcherten Mörtelkübel gepflanzt ein guter Anfang. Ist eine Staude und wächst schon im ersten Jahr recht schnell.
Dazu eine Seerose mit großen Blättern, vielleicht reicht es schon.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Conny (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Also,

auch Gräser werfen Blätter und Blütenstände ab. Man kann sie aber gut aufheben. Und auch die wachsen nicht über Nacht in den Himmel. Sehen aber schön aus am Teich!  

Bei uns läuft die Pumpe immer nur abends einige Stunden und steht bei etwa 20 cm Tiefe. Wasser- und damit Temperaturdurchmischung ist im Sommer eben nicht so erwünscht im Naturteich. Das liegt zum einen auch am Stromverbrauch und zum anderen an der Vernichtung der Kleinstlebewesen. Dieses Thema haben wir letztens auch hier mal diskutiert.

Ob das alles so funktioniert kann ich eben noch nicht sagen. Unser Teichlein geht erst in sein 3. Jahr.  wenn ich mir so ansehe, was da alles kommt und sich vermehrt wird mir Angst und Bang. :crazy


----------



## Kurt (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Sascha,

Sonnensegel ist gut, aber ein grüner Schattenspender immer besser. 
Da bin ich bei dir.
Meine Erfahrung: Bäume und Sträucher können mit etwas Geschick auch noch als ältere Pflanze verpflanzt werden - es muß nur großzügig genug um den Wurzelballen herumgegraben werden. Und dann natürlich zum Heben genug Leute oder PS bzw. vernünftige Transportmöglichkeit.
Bei den Sträuchern fällt mir die Haselnuss ein, die könnte wie ein Fächer  gezogen werden und dadurch den gewünschten Schatten liefern. Wächst auch sehr schnell. Die fallenden Blätter schwimmen längere Zeit obenauf und können dadurch einfach abgefischt werden - oder mit Netz den Teich ab Ende Oktober absichern.   
Wenn dann gleich daneben der Wunschbaum gezogen wird, kann später der Haselnußstrauch ja auch wieder ausgegraben werden.  
Ein bereits 'erwachsener' Haselnußstrauch sollte bis 2009 bereits genügend Schatten liefern - derweil hilft nur das Sonnensegel.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## chromis (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hi,
gerade unter den Bambusarten die eine Wurzelsperre benötigen, gibt es wunderschöne Pflanzen mit einer Höhe von 3-4m, die sehr schnell einen kleinen Hain bilden. Eine hochwertige Wurzelsperre mit stabiler Verschlussschiene ist aber Pflicht.

Zum Thema Bambus kann ich diese Gärtnerei empfehlen:
http://bambus.de/index.html

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo,

ein Sonnensegel bei Sturm ist kein tolle Sache. Für solche Situationen gibt es Schattiernetze. Da kann der Wind durch pfeifen.


----------



## Jam (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo,
wir wäre es mit einem __ Fächerahorn. Der wird zwar nicht unbedingt hoch, wächst aber meist einseitig in eine Richtung nach vorne und so könntest du ihn so pflanzen, dass er übers Wasser wächst.

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Plätscher (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*



> wir wäre es mit einem __ Fächerahorn



Bei dem Wuchstempo eines Fächerahorns, schafft man vielleicht in 10J. eine erste wirksame Beschattung. 
Ist eine echt schöne Zierpflanze für den Teichrand. Aber als Beschattungsgehölz ungeeignet.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Jam (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Zugegeben,

ein Wunder an Wachstum ist so ein __ Fächerahorn nicht (musst ja auch nicht gerade einen Schlitzahorn nehmen). Aber durch die Wuchsform nahe über der Wasseroberfläche macht er schon schönen Schatten. 

Und bis so ein Bambus so richtig in die Pötte kommt, dauert es auch ein Weilchen ... 

Jam


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hi,

ich steh ja total auf Trauerweiden.  

Wachsen auch sehr schnell... nur die Blätter fallen im Herbst durch die meisten Netze. 
Der Skimmer erwischt sie aber recht gut - wenn der Wind günstig steht.


Hab schon zwei Exemplare hier aufm Grundstück stehen und 3 Ableger warten noch auf ihren Bestimmungsort. Langsam wirds eng.


----------



## waterman (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
Chinaschilf im Mörtelkübel und horstige Bambussorten gefallen mir am Besten, wobei: Trauerweide, wenn man Platz hat ist natürlich der Knaller. Sonnensegel und Schatiernetz kann ich mir nicht gut vorstellen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## jora (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo,

ja, Trauerweiden sehen wirklich toll aus.  

Nur das viele Laub.  
Wenn es so einen Baum ohne Laubwechsel geben würde, dann ....

Aber leider gibt's sowas nicht.
Also weiter suchen und überlegen.


----------



## wp-3d (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo


			
				Jam schrieb:
			
		

> Und bis so ein Bambus so richtig in die Pötte kommt, dauert es auch ein Weilchen ...



Ich vermute, du kennst nur die Fargesien aus dem Baumarkt.
Diese wachsen in der Tat sehr langsam.
Meine Baumarktfargesie die ich vor 6 Jahren gepflanzt hatte, erreicht jetzt gerade mal 1,5m.
Andere Arten, die ein Jahr später gepflanzt wurden haben jetzt eine Höhe von ca. 6 mtr. und werden im nächsten Jahr eine Höhe von 7-8 mtr. erreichen.

Als Horstbildenden sehr schnell wachsenden Bambus würde ich die Fargesie Robusta empfehlen. http://www.bambusinformationen.de/fargesia_robusta.html

Wie auf den Bildern schön zu erkennen, sind die Halme mit den hellen Deckblättern alles neue Halme, die in 4 Wochen die Endhöhe erreichen.

Meine robusta die ich vor 3 Jahren als Miniatur 3 Hälmchen 60 cm. Hoch gepflanzt hatte, hat jetzt 60-70 Halme bis 3mtr. Höhe. 
Bei dem enormen Wuchs schätze ich bis Mitte Juni eine Höhe von 3,5-4 mtr.

Obwohl die Pflanze Horstig wächst empfehle ich gegen eine Ausbreitung zum Teich, Rasenkanntensteine oder senkrecht eingesetzte Gehwegplatten. 

Eine andere sehr schnelle Alternative als Schattenspender währe Hopfen, dieser gebraucht aber eine Kletterhilfe.


----------



## Jam (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Werner,

hatte mal 15 Sorten - und keine war aus dem Baumarkt 

Aber da - so ist es mir mal erklärt worden und so auch meine Beobachtungen - das Wachstum des Bambus (sowohl was die Anzahl der neugebildeten Halme als auch deren Höhe betrifft) in Abhängigkeit von der Blattmasse steht, kann man auch da am Anfang keine "Wunder" erwarten.

Mit der "Robusta" gebe ich dir recht, ist eine klasse Sorte. Aber da gibt es dann auch noch viele Andere. Auf Rhizomsperre in der Nähe von Teichfolie sollte man meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall verzichten. Außerdem - so sehr ich Bambus mag - er wift nunmal ganzjährig Blätter ab. Das ist in unmittelbarer Teichnähe nicht so klasse.

Gruß
Jam


----------



## abyss (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Leute
vielen dank für die Vorschläge. Ich denke ich werde es mit Chinaschilf probieren. Ein Sonnensegel für die heißesten Tage im Jahr könnte ich auch spannen, bis  das __ Schilf so hoch und dicht ist das es ausreichend Schatten wirft.
Wie nah würdet ihr den das Schilf an den Teich pflanzen, ich dachte so 50cm entfernt von der Folie. Eine Wurzelsperre ist dann wohl sicher angebracht, oder?

Viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## chr1z (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

ich empfehle dir noch 1 - 2 pflanzinseln auf den Teich.


----------



## abyss (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo



> chr1z  :	ich empfehle dir noch 1 - 2 pflanzinseln auf den Teich.



Pflanzinseln ist auch eine schöne Idee, allerdings ist meine Wasserfläche eben auch nicht so groß.


----------



## Silke (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo,
ich habe auch Chinaschilf als Schattenspender. Wirklich super! Wächst in einem Jahr seine ca. 3 m oder mehr. 50 cm sollten erstmal reichen. Allerdings breitet es sich jedes Jahr aus und dann musst du abstechen oder eine Wurzelsperre einbauen (zumindest in Teichrichtung).
Bambus ( 5 m hoch) hab ich auch am Teich - wirft aber unheimlich viele Blätter ab über`s ganze Jahr. Der spendet aber eher Schatten für unsere Terrasse.


----------



## abyss (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Silke,

ein Bambus würde mir auch ganz gut gefallen, doch mit den ganzen Blätten die ich dann rausfischen müßte, ach nee....
Ich werde dem Chinaschilf eine großzüge Wurzelsperre gönnen und hoffen das es was wird mit dem Schatten und der Optik.
Wie lange brauch Chinaschilf um im Jahr 2m zu wachsen, so bis Juni vielleicht?


----------



## jora (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

N'abend allerseits,

ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für Bambus entschieden. Nur über die "Sorte" war ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig.  
Bin jetzt jedoch wieder am überlegen, da hier alle von dem hohen Blattverlust schreiben. Dieser würde ja unweigerlich im Teich landen.  

Soll ich vielleicht doch Chinaschilf nehmen?  

Warum muss das alles immer so kompliziert sein?


----------



## abyss (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Jörg,



> Soll ich vielleicht doch Chinaschilf nehmen?



Da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich es ja auch erst selbst ausprobieren muß. Ich mein mit einem guten Skimmer oder viel Zeit mit dem Kescher geht auch Bambus am Teich. Aber wie gesagt ich hab da keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Plätscher (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

i





> ch hatte mich eigentlich schon für Bambus entschieden. Nur über die "Sorte" war ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig.
> Bin jetzt jedoch wieder am überlegen, da hier alle von dem hohen Blattverlust schreiben. Dieser würde ja unweigerlich im Teich landen.



Hallo, so schlimm ist das nicht mit den Bambusblättern. Es sind keine großen Mengen die auf einmal hinein fallen (wie im herbst beim Laubfall v. sommergrünen Gehölzen).
Außerdem schwimmen sie lang auf dem Teich und sind somit leicht abzufischen.

Ich würds wieder tun.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## jora (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Werd mir das nochmal in Ruhe überlegen.

Finde Chinaschilf ja auch nicht schlecht.  
Hat ja auch einige Vorteile.
1. Relativ preiswert.
2. Sehr schneller Sichtschutz.
3. Kein Laub. (Bis auf den Rückschnitt im Frühjahr)
4. Blüte im Herbst.

Wächst Chinaschilf eigentlich horstig?  
Ist eine Wurzelsperre nötig?


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Moin,

bei Chinaschilf von "kein Laub bis zum Frühjahrsrückschnitt" zu sprechen, entspricht nicht meinen Erfahrungen damit.  

Ich hab Chinaschilf am alten Teich. Leider ausgerechnet in der Hauptwindrichtung. 
Der Teich sieht im Frühjahr entsprechend aus - überall liegen die abgelösten Blätter herum... auch im Garten.
Da man das Chinaschilf im Herbst nicht schneiden soll (eindringender Regen erledigt es wohl), hilft evtl. ein ordentliches Zusammenbinden.  

So schön wie Miscanthus ist - ganz ohne Nachteile ist es auch nicht. 

Ich überlege trotzdem, ob ich es wieder am neuen Teich pflanze.


----------



## Plätscher (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*



> 4. Blüte im Herbst



Ich habe seit 10J. Chinaschilf (Miscantus) am Teich. Geblüht hat es noch nie. Verwechselst du das vielleicht mit __ Pampasgras?
Wg. Rückschnitt, Miscantus kann ruhig im Herbst zurückgeschnitten werden. Man mach es nur nicht, weil die trockenen Stengel im Winter gut aussehen.
Pampasgras wird hingegen zusammen gebunden um das Herz der Pflanze vor zuviel Wasser zu schützen. Kann man aber auch anders realisieren.

Beide Pflanzen wachsen horstartig, am Teich würde ich aber trotzdem Wurzelschutz empfehlen, die billigen 1,5mm Sperren reichen,

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## wp-3d (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo

Was bringen Schilfgräser die erst in 3-4 Jahren die Grösse ereichen, um bei hochstehender Sonne etwas Schatten zu werfen. 
Sie wachsen im Frühjahr neu aus und erreichen erst im Spätsommer die Endgrösse. 
Wenn ich Schatten haben will, brauch ich immergrüne Pflanzen die über 3 mtr. wachsen um überhaupt etwas Schatten auf den Teich zu bekommen.
Den Strahlungswinkel der Sonne im Sommer sollte man immer bedenken.

Über Schattenpflanzen am Teich würde ich mir erst zweitrangig Gedanken machen.

Es ist doch so, wo Grünalgen wachsen dort wachsen auch die Teichpflanzen, nur diese brauchen mal 3-4 Jahre.
So lange muß dann mit Schwimmpflanzen beschattet werden.


----------



## lawima (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo,
bin gerade auch dabei einen immergrünen Schattenspender (baumartig, schnell wachsend) für den Teich zu finden.
Bin dabei zufällig auf die Glanzmispel gestossen.... -ob das was wäre?
Soll ja folgende Vorteile haben:
Höhe: bis 3 m
Wuchs: breit buschig mit Stamm
Laub: __ immergrün; im Austrieb leuchtend rot, später glänzend grün
Blüte: Mai bis Juni; weiße Schirmrispen
Frucht: rot; klein und kugelig
Soll allerdings etwas frostempfindlich sein. 
Näheres (auch mit Bild) siehe hier

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Baum?

Gruß
Willi


----------



## lawima (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

und hier noch ein paar weitere Funde:

die "_*immergrüne Magnolie*_" (Magnolia grandiflora) -einfach mal "durchgoogeln" (möglichst unter "Bilder")

oder eine ganze Menge immergrüner Bäume (z.T. exotisch, die bei uns kaum passen) siehe hier 

auf dieser Site ganz unten links, die *Quercus ilex*, sieht ganz gut aus .....

Gruß
Willi


----------



## Silke (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo,
Chinaschilf blüht tatsächlich nicht (jedenfalls bei mir).

@Werner: das __ Schilf ist insofern genau das richtige für mich, weil ich eben nur im Sommer den Schatten haben will und nicht im Winter. Bei guter Düngung hat das Schilf im Juli eine brauchbare Größe erreicht und dann ist es ja meistens sehr warm und sonnig. Also ich würd`s immer wieder nehmen, da es auch anspruchslos ist was Wasser und Dünger betrifft.

@Annett: bei mir __ fliegen ab Herbst auch immer etliche Blätter durch den Garten. Da diese aber so groß sind lassen sie sich gut einsammeln. Jedenfalls besser als Bambusblätter...


----------



## jora (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Willi,

Glanzmispeln habe ich einige im Garten. Allerdings als Strauch. Glaube aber nicht, dass die 3m hoch werden.

Sehen jetzt wirklich toll auch mit den roten Trieben. Im Herbst gibt es nochmals rote Triebe.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## wp-3d (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*



			
				abyss schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche dringend ein paar Pflanzentips bevor es wieder zu warm im Teich wird...
> 
> ...



Hi Silke

Mein Beitrag war auf Sascha`s Frage bezogen, da er Probleme mit der Wassertemperatur hat. 
Hierbei wird kurzfristig eine Chinaschilfpflanze bis 3mtr. bestimmt sehr wenig helfen.


----------



## abyss (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Leute,

irgendwie ist das alles nicht so einfach mit dem Schatten am Teich. Also vom Chinaschilf bin ich jetzt abgegangen, zu viel aufwand und optisch nicht ganz passend an meinem Teichrand. Ich hab vom Chinaschilf schon die Zebra Variante, im zweiten Jahr ca.1m weg vom Teich und werde mal sehen wie die sich so macht.
Und da war ich letztens beim Gärtner meines Vertrauens und habe mir einen Kirschlorbeer Halbstamm geholt und der steht jetzt gen Süden am Teichrand.

Ich finde die Idee von Werner nicht schlecht erst mal mit Schwimmpflanzen zu verschatten und abzuwarten was die anderen Teichpflanzen bewirken. Welche währen denn empfelenswert?


----------



## Silke (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Sascha,
ok, bei 4 m3 wäre Chinaschilf etwas viel....
Zum Verschatten der Wasseroberfläche kannst du doch Seerosen nehmen. __ Seekanne geht auch, wuchert aber sehr (bei mir jedenfalls).
Ebenfalls gut haben sich bei mir die Wasserhyazinthen gemacht - waren auch sehr beliebt bei den Fröschen. Hast du denn schon Seerosen?
Oder du bastelst dir eine Schwimminsel...


----------



## abyss (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*

Hallo Silke,

ich habe zwei Seerosen. Eine Fröbel und eine __ Albatros, mal schauen ob die beiden dieses Jahr auch blühen. Wasserhyazinthen finde ich eine gute Lösung das werde ich so machen und mit der Schwimminsel das lasse ich erst mal.


----------



## lawima (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schattenspender am Teich*



			
				jora schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings als Strauch. Glaube aber nicht, dass die 3m hoch werden



Hallo Jörg,
besten Dank für den Hinweis.
mfg
Willi


----------

